# الرئيس مبارك في غيبوبة السرطان وبيان من الرئاسة بعد قليل



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

*الرئيس مبارك في غيبوبة السرطان وبيان من الرئاسة بعد قليل 

**نشر في 11/02/2011 

*
*

*

*كتب : أحمد خيري*
*بيان عاجل من الرئاسة بعد قليل .. يأكد السبق الصحفي لجريدة الواقع بانه صحته تدهورت وانه سلم الحكم بعد أن مضي علي التعديلات الدستورية *
*الناحية الصحية للرئيس مبارك تتدهور ويتعرض للاغماء مرتين اثناء تسجيل خطابة أمس ، وأنتقل في طائرة الرئاسة مع أسرته متوجها إلى مدينة شرم الشيخ لقضاء أيامه الأخيرة ومنها لالمانيا.*
*وأكدت مصادر أن تدهور حالة مبارك الصحية، جعلت الأطباء يزيدون من جرعات العلاج الكيماوي والحيوي الذي يتناوله لعلاج السرطان ، وقد اصيب بنوبتي اغماء خلال القائه بيانه المسجل، الذي أذاعه التلفزيون المصري مساء أمس الخميس، وقامت إدارة الإعلام بمؤسسة الرئاسة بعمل "مونتاج" على الخطاب المسجل.*
*وأدى التعديل الفني إلى تأجيل إذاعة بيان الرئيس، عن الموعد المحدد له مسبقا بنحو الساعة ونصف الساعة، وتجري السلطات المصرية اتصالات منذ ثلاثة أيام مع المستشفى الألماني الذي يعالج به الرئيس مبارك، لنقله إلى هناك في حالة تدهور حالته الصحية.*


*

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا قادر أن يشفيه بصلوات كل القديسين *


----------



## marmora jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

بجد حرام
كتير اللي اتعمل فيه ده​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ربنا قادر أن يشفيه بصلوات كل القديسين *



*
ربنا يشفيه يا رب بصلوات القديسين جميعهم

و يعافيه بسرعه يا رب

احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم و صلوا لاجل الذين يطردونكم و احسنوا الي مبغضيكم

ثورتي ضدك لا تعني اني اريد موتك علي المستوي الشخصي

و يارب تطلع اشاعه

سلام الرب يسوع الي علمني ابقي انسانه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

*كان شكله تعبان فعلا 
ربنا يشفيه 
بس عندى احساس انها مجرد اشاعه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*مممممممممممممم*
*ربنا معاه*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*قولت لكم يتنحي و هو حي و يسلم الشعله و هو حي خير له من ان يموت و هو في الكرسي و البلد تدخل في فوضي

ربنا يسامح من هاجمني 

سلام الرب​*


----------



## geegoo (11 فبراير 2011)

مش عارف اقول ايه ....
احنا مش هنكون أحن و أعدل من ربنا ...
سموه زي ما تسموه بس انا زعلان اوي عليه ....
حتي لو الخبر ده مش صحيح ....


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *قولت لكم يتنحي و هو حي و يسلم الشعله و هو حي خير له من ان يموت و هو في الكرسي و البلد تدخل في فوضي
> 
> ربنا يسامح من هاجمني
> 
> سلام الرب​*



مع احترامى لحضرتك
بس انك تقولى ربنا يسامح الى هاجمنى 

معناها اننا فى خناقة

احنا هنا فى ساحة نقاش

ومن قال انة توفى

ممكن فى اى وقت احنا الى نتوفى وهو يفضل عايش
الاعمار دى حاجة فى علم الغيب
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*



لنصلى من أجله*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

geegoo قال:


> مش عارف اقول ايه ....
> احنا مش هنكون أحن و أعدل من ربنا ...
> سموه زي ما تسموه بس انا زعلان اوي عليه ....
> حتي لو الخبر ده مش صحيح ....



*بشاركك نفس احساسك
حقيقى انا فى منتهى الحزن عليه *


----------



## الفارس الامين (11 فبراير 2011)

الف سلامه عليك ياريس صدقنى انت حتفضل ربسنا حتى لو اتنحيت 
ربنا يقومك بالسلامه والعدره والقديسين يشفوك


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2011)

*شكلها اشاعه ..*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

الحقيقه يا مارسلينو انه عنده كانسر بجد و بيروح المانيا

دخل غيبوبه او لا هنعرف بعدين

سلام​


----------



## Heartless (11 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يشفيه*


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2011)

*مبارك كان رئيس مصر لاكثر من 30 عاما
واجبنا نحوة ان نكن لة كل احترام وتقدير
مهما كانت سلبياتة ف انا حزين ان يكون هذة  الطريقة هى نهاية مدة حكمة
لا احد ينكر ان مبارك عبر بمصر من ازمات قوية
لة حق فى عنق كل مصرى ان يكرم فى بلدة باقى حياتة اذا اراد البقاء
وان وافتة المنية داخل او خارج مصر لابد ان يدفن فى بلدة مصر فى اكبر جنازة عسكرية شدتها مصر منذ وفاة عبد الناصر
هذا حق قائد القوات الجوية فى حرب اكتوبر ورئيس مصر لاكتر من ربع قرن
من ينكر هذا الحق فقد اخطىء فى راى الشخصى*


----------



## جيلان (11 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يشفيه لو كان تعبان ويقومه السلامة يارب
الا لو كانت اشاعة تمهيدا لخروجة خارج البلاد


----------



## bilseka (12 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *
> ربنا يشفيه يا رب بصلوات القديسين جميعهم
> 
> و يعافيه بسرعه يا رب
> ...



اشكرك على كلامك
وعايز اقول ان الخبر ده زعلني قوي
ياام النور اشفيه


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *مبارك كان رئيس مصر لاكثر من 30 عاما
> واجبنا نحوة ان نكن لة كل احترام وتقدير
> مهما كانت سلبياتة ف انا حزين ان يكون هذة  الطريقة هى نهاية مدة حكمة
> لا احد ينكر ان مبارك عبر بمصر من ازمات قوية
> ...



*مشاركه تستحق التقييم
انت قلت كل اللى  نفسى اقوله ويكفى انه صاحب قرار حرب 73 اللى عملت نصر هو تاج فوق راس كل مصرى *


----------



## azazi (12 فبراير 2011)

الله يشفيه,,,وفعلا امس كانت ملامح الحزن والمرض واضحة عليه..


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يشفيه من كل مرض و يساعده و يقومه بالسلامة 
ويسامح كله اللي شتموه و قالوا عليه كلام سوء لانه بجد رجل محترم 

بس نقول ايه ! 
​*


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ربنا يشفيه من كل مرض و يساعده و يقومه بالسلامة ​*
> *ويسامح كله اللي شتموه و قالوا عليه كلام سوء لانه بجد رجل محترم *​
> *بس نقول ايه ! *​


 
Rosetta 
كلامك رائع
هما دول الكلمتين اللي انا عاوزه اقولهم
ربنا يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 فبراير 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *مبارك كان رئيس مصر لاكثر من 30 عاما
> واجبنا نحوة ان نكن لة كل احترام وتقدير
> مهما كانت سلبياتة ف انا حزين ان يكون هذة  الطريقة هى نهاية مدة حكمة
> لا احد ينكر ان مبارك عبر بمصر من ازمات قوية
> ...




*ردك رائع جدا ويدل ع انك فاهم وواعي
لكن للاسف كتير مننا بينكر كل اللي عمله
وفرحنا فيه ونسينا انه عمل كتير لمصر
وكتير جدا هانوه بطريقه صعبه جدا
لدرجه ان ناس قالت احسن وشمتت في مرضه
ربنا يكون معاه ويشفيه انشاء الله
لان مهما حصل منه كان في يوم رئيس بلدي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 فبراير 2011)

*كتير بيقولوا اشاعه وخلاص
مش عارف ليه
وهيكون الاشاعه غرضها ايه
تعاطف الشعب معاه ولا خروجه خارج البلاد
كده كده مش محتاج تعاطف الشعب معاه
ويقدر يخرج بره مصر في اي وقت
مش هيدعي ع نفسه كده بالطريقه دي
واصلا هو عنده سرطان من زمان
ومن كام سنه سافر للخارج للعلاج
ياريت بلاش غضبنا عليه ينسينا وجبنا الانساني​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (12 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يتمم شفاة يارب ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (12 فبراير 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *مبارك كان رئيس مصر لاكثر من 30 عاما
> واجبنا نحوة ان نكن لة كل احترام وتقدير
> مهما كانت سلبياتة ف انا حزين ان يكون هذة  الطريقة هى نهاية مدة حكمة
> لا احد ينكر ان مبارك عبر بمصر من ازمات قوية
> ...



*انجازات هذا الرجل لمصر تجعله مستحقا لانشاء هرم رابع باسمه يوضع جنب اهرامات الجيزه
و جهاده في بلاده مصر و من اجلها لا ينكره الا جاحد او حاقد او مغرض
دوما ساذكرك بكل اعزاز و احترام يا ابن مصر الامين المخلص​*


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يشفيه


----------



## esambraveheart (12 فبراير 2011)

*وان كان فرعون قد انشاء معبد او هرم ..فحسني مبارك انشاء مترو الانفاق و غير خريطة مصر​*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2011)

ربنا معاه ويشفيه


----------



## mamo_ar2006 (12 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يقف جمبه فى محنته ويرجع بعد شفاه يعيش فى ارضه ارض مصر ويكمل باقى عمره ويموت فى تراب مصر برغبته


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2011)

بصراحة كدة مش قادرة أصلى و أقول إشفيه 
ممكن أقول إهديه للأبدية بسرعة قبل ما يعدموه فى مصر قريب


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 فبراير 2011)

بداية السقوط كانت عندما رضخ لتمرد الأمن المركزى ، فأقال أحمد رشدى ، وزير الداخلية الضارب للفساد والتطرف بنجاح مذهل

ثم رضوخه لمؤامرة المباحث ضد الالفى ، وزير الداخلية الضارب للإرهاب ، والذى أصابهم فى عقر دارهم بتسجيله للمتطرف ، التائب الحقيقى ،عادل عبد الباقى ، الذى قال : وجدت تحت النقاب دعارة
إستسلم للمؤامرة التى فعلوها ضد الألفى ومصر معاً ، بمجزرة السياح الرهيبة فى الأقصر ، والتسجيلات التى تصوِّر رقصهم على الجثث

ثم إستسلم بعد ذلك تماماً لحبيب الشيطان ، فلم يحرك ساكناً ، مكتفياً بسلامته الشخصية

+++++ ولكنى أعترف بأنه لم يرد بعنف على هاتين المؤامرتين ، بالرغم من قدرته العسكرية على ذلك ، بسبب عدم دمويته ، وعدم رغبته فى سفك الدماء
فقد كان يمكنه إصدار الأوامر للجيش ، بضرب ثورة الأمن المركزى التى صنعها المتطرفون والفاسدون معاً
وكان يمكنه فرض الأحكام العرفية فى مجزرة الأقصر ، وتقتيل كل من يمكن أن يكون له علاقة ، حتى يصل إلى الجناة 

ولكنه لم يفعل ، بدافع عدم دمويته

فزادوا وإفتروا ، حتى قضوا عليه


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2011)

خبر سىء بجد

ربنا يشفيه
​


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

ياربي
ربنا معاة ويشفية ويقوية يارب ويعطيلة العمرة كلة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 فبراير 2011)

*هل هذا خبر مؤكد ؟!

ربنا يشفيه
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يشفيه ​


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2011)

_ربنا يشفية ويقوية_
_نتمنها تكون اشاعة_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## govany shenoda (12 فبراير 2011)

لا هنا في الخبار الالمانيا بيقولو ان مبارك في غايه التعب
وانه لما كان هنا بيعمل عمليه 
من ساعتها وهو باخد كيماوي
ربنا يشفيه 
انا بجد حزينه جدا علي الطريقه الي اتنحي بيها
ماكنش يستاهل كده بعد كل العمر ده مهما كان وحش


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*انا صحيح احد مؤيدي تنحي مبارك و كنت ضد اسلوب حكمه  و لكني اتمني له الا يتعذب خارج بلاده كثيرا و ان يدفن في ارضها كما رغب في خطابه الاخير

ربنا يخفف معانته السرطان مخيف جدا..

سلام​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 فبراير 2011)

*مهما عمل يا جماعه
مش يستحق اللي حصله في اخر ايامه
والمرض مينفعش نشمت فيه
فقط نتمني له السلامه والشفاء​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا معاه ويشفيه
برغم انه كان ساكت ع دماء اولادنا بالكنايس ومعملش اى حاجة ضدهم
بس صعبان على 
*​


----------



## noraa (13 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *
> ربنا يشفيه يا رب بصلوات القديسين جميعهم
> 
> و يعافيه بسرعه يا رب
> ...



بصراحة انا مويدة للكلام دة جدا


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (13 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يشفيه بشفاعه ام النور وكل الشهداء والقديسين
*​


----------

